# ~~looking 4 2 baby ferrets~~



## elizabetho (May 10, 2010)

hi 
I'm looking for two ferret kits in london area i do not want to get them from pet store . If somebody expewct babys soon please contavt me. I had ferrets before sadly they died, so i have experience with them.


----------



## brackenhwv (Mar 28, 2010)

Have you tried the rescues in your area ? They are usually starting get them in just now


----------



## elizabetho (May 10, 2010)

Yes i did, but they say to early. usually they get babys later in month or two now only adults ferret they have.
I'm waiting already from december when my ferret passed away so i'm realy desperate to get kits sooner.


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

Have heard of several litters being born recently, so kits will probably be around in 2 months time, once they are old enough to leave their mums. Rescues will get a lot of kits in soon.


----------



## jediwarrior (Nov 12, 2008)

there are a few litters about we will be getting some soon in our rescue but dont know when


----------



## elizabetho (May 10, 2010)

I have found kits they just lovely :thumbup:


----------



## jediwarrior (Nov 12, 2008)

i really hope you have years of fun and happiness:thumbup:


----------



## elizabetho (May 10, 2010)

Thanks 
I hope to, this time be lucky my last ferret died in two years age (tumor):cryin::cryin::cryin:


----------

